# discussion on dp/dr



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

For the ones who didn't listen to this discussion!

http://www.bmj.com/content/356/bmj.j745


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

Interesting insight into DP.....I am still missing the techniques to cure the symptoms in depth. 
I would like to here someone in detail what they did to fully recover and live symptom free.
Like going to a concert, being symptom free in business meetings, going to work without being scared that someone will notice it etc.
That would be a revelation for me...


----------

